# Wi-Fi settings(in application Settings) slow/crashes when wi-fi is on



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

I am unable to do anything to wireless & networks due to it being slow and force closes after not much time when wi-fi is enabled.

Turning off and on wi-fi does not fix this and this is NOT intermittant.

here's the logcat


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Doing it again,this time I know it isn't gapps, but did notice this happened after I installed the Mobilism market. So perhaps it's an issue with their intents or something.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I am having the same issue. It no longer force closes. but it will not connect to any networks.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah it will act slow or unresponsive for a long time and not able to connect(switching between scanning/disconected/connecting) and then if i continue to mess with it it will crash.


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

same problem happening here.

I've installed gapps and the market update fix through CWM, thats its, besides the three .zips required when installed android with acme


----------



## xavier11 (Oct 13, 2011)

same problem!


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've posted the issue, hopefully we can get this fixed . Please add something if you have any other information.

http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=172


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

also noticed that WiFi connection will show as connected and everything with wifi bars BUT you can't access anything that requires internet.

you have to turn off and on wifi to correct.


----------



## Noisy Crow (Sep 11, 2011)

Had the issue with my WRVS4400N Cisco AP, channel 11, both WEP and WPA. Put my phone into WiFi tether mode and tried connecting to that one... bingo! 

I'm going to try changing the channel on the AP later when no one else in the house is using the network.

EDIT: Changed the AP from channel 11 to channel 5 and I have no issues with connecting.


----------

